# Instalando Xorg-server no funciona(Solucionado)

## pedraku

Hola he instalado xorg-server pero al arrancar las X no me va

#cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```
[   117.746] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[   117.749] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   117.750] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 x86_64 Gentoo

[   117.751] Current Operating System: Linux AcuGentoo 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 #3 SMP Wed Jun 15 19:19:28 CEST 2011 x86_64

[   117.753] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/gentoo-2.6.39-r1-3 root=/dev/sda5 vga=792

[   117.754] Build Date: 15 June 2011  10:46:31PM

[   117.755]  

[   117.756] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[   117.757]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   117.760] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   117.763] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun 15 23:07:43 2011

[   117.764] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   117.765] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   117.765] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   117.765] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   117.765] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   117.766] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   117.766] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   117.766] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   117.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   117.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   117.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.766] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   117.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.766] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   117.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.766]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   117.766] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   117.766]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   117.766]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   117.766] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   117.766] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   117.766] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   117.766] (II) Loader magic: 0x7ce140

[   117.766] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   117.766]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   117.766]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   117.766]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   117.766]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   117.767] (--) PCI:*(0:0:13:0) 10de:03d6:1849:03d6 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf9000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   117.767] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[   117.767] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   117.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   117.767] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   117.767]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   117.767]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   117.767]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   117.767] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   117.767] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   117.767] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   117.767] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   117.767] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   117.767] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   117.767] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   117.767] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   117.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   117.767] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   117.767]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   117.767]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   117.767]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   117.767] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   117.767] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   117.767] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   117.767] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   117.767]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   117.767]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   117.767] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   117.768] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   117.768] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   117.768] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   117.768] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   117.768]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[   117.768]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   117.768]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   117.768] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   117.768] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   117.768] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   117.768] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   117.768]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   117.768]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   117.768] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   117.768] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   117.768] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   117.768] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   117.768]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.2.0

[   117.768]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   117.768] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   117.768] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[   117.768] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[   117.768] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[   117.768] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[   117.768] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[   117.768] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nouveau

[   117.768] (II) UnloadModule: "nouveau"

[   117.768] (EE) Failed to load module "nouveau" (module does not exist, 0)

[   117.769] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[   117.769] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[   117.769] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   117.769] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   117.770] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   117.770] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   117.770] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   117.770] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   117.771] (EE) No drivers available.

[   117.772] 

Fatal server error:

[   117.774] no screens found

[   117.775] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   117.779] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   117.780]

```

Last edited by pedraku on Fri Jun 17, 2011 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lexming

Falla al cargar el driver de la gráfica. Xorg prueba con varios y no puede cargar ninguno, así que creo que: o no los tendrás disponibles en tu kernel o no habrás instalado el paquete con el driver para las X.

Que driver quieres utilizar? nouveau, vesa, fbdev, nvidia

----------

## pedraku

hola lexming gracias por responder pues quiero utilizar nvidia segui el manual para nvidia y puse las opciones en el menuconfig tal cual explica el manual 

pero no anda no se lo que  me estoy dejando pero esta claro que no esta bien.

----------

## opotonil

Una tarjeta nVidia la puedes utilizar con los drivers:

 - noveau: GNU

 - nvidiia: Privado

Yo utilizo el privado, te pongo mi configuracion de las X.

/etc/make.conf

```

...

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

...

```

Haz un "emerge -pv --update --deep --newuse @world" para que se apliquen los cambios.

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "keyboard"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "touchpad"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "TapButton1" "1"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "card"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option          "NoLogo" "on"

EndSection

```

Seleccionar el OpenGL de nVidia:

```

# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

# eselect opengl set 1

Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface... done

```

En cuanto al kernel (frame buffer: no seleccionar el de nVidia):

```

Processor type and features  --->

  -*- MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

  [*]   MTRR cleanup support

  (0)     MTRR cleanup enable value (0-1)

  (1)     MTRR cleanup spare reg num (0-7)

Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

      <*> Support for frame buffer devices  --->

        < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support

```

Creo que no se me pasa nada.

Salu2.

PD: no se hasta que punto es interesante la configuracion de "MTRR cleanup", esta no creo que sea la mejor. Tengo que mirarlo...

----------

## pedraku

opotonil el xorg.conf no me aparece en /etc/X11/

en cambio me aparece este en /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-edev.conf:

```
# Catch-all evdev loader for udev-based systems

# We don't simply match on any device since that also adds accelerometers

# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

```

¿debo modificar este archivo o debo crear el xorg.con en /etc/X11 sea como sea lo debo dejar igual que el tuyo?

----------

## pelelademadera

comenta esta linea:

  BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

----------

## pedraku

me dice que no puede cargar el modulo nvidia que no existe 

en el menuconfig tengo la opcion marcada

```

[*] Staging Drivers --->

[*] Noveau (nvidia) cards

```

----------

## pelelademadera

por casualidad, no habras compilado el kernel despues de el driver de nvidia no?

hace un

emerge -1 nvidia-drivers

----------

## lexming

Un par de cosillas más:

1. Si no existe el archivo xorg.conf en /etc/X11 crealo. Utiliza el que ha puesto opotonil en este tema.

2. En la configuración del kernel desactiva el driver nouveau. O sea, estas opciones que has puesto quitalas y recompila el kernel:

```

[ ] Staging Drivers --->

[ ] Noveau (nvidia) cards 
```

3. Instala con emerge los nvidia-drivers. Como ya ha comentado pelelademadera.

Después de todo esto prueba a reiniciar a ver que pasa  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## pedraku

Ya se ha solucionado despues de seguir los tres pasos que me indicaste lexming

1. Si no existe el archivo xorg.conf en /etc/X11 crealo. Utiliza el que ha puesto opotonil en este tema. 

2. En la configuración del kernel desactiva el driver nouveau. O sea, estas opciones que has puesto quitalas y recompila el kernel:

Código:

[ ] Staging Drivers ---> 

[ ] Noveau (nvidia) cards

3. Instala con emerge los nvidia-drivers. Como ya ha comentado pelelademadera. 

despues de esto a funcionado a la primera, gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## pelelademadera

si lo configuras de la siguiente manera:

[*] Staging Drivers ---> 

[M] Noveau (nvidia) cards 

podes usar ambos drivers simultaneamente sin tener que recompilar el kernel, simplemente modificando el xorg.conf

saludos

----------

